# Ruby on rails installation on FreeBSD 13.0



## cr4zsci (Aug 3, 2021)

Hello. I am trying to install ruby on rails on FreeBSD 13.0

`pkg install drm-kmod xorg hack-font vim-console bash git gmake yarn-node14 sqlite3`
`git clone https://github.com/rbenv/rbevn.git .rbenv`
`mkdir .rbenv/plugins/ruby-build`
`git clone https://github.com/rbenv/ruby-build.git .rbev/plugin/ruby-build`
`echo 'PATH=$HOME/.rbenv/bin:$PATH' >> .profile`
`echo 'eval "$(rbenv init - sh)"' >> .profile`

re-login

`rbenv install 2.7.3`
`rbenv global 2.7.3`
`gem install rails`

I get an error at the Nokogiri installation stage


```
make ".rbenv/versions/2.7.3/lib/ruby/gems/2.7.0/gems/nokogiri-1.12.0/ext/nokogiri/tmp/x86_64-unknown-freebsd13.0/ports/libgumbo/1.0.0-nokogiri/gumbo-parser/Makefile" line 5: Need an operator
```

Here is the content of the file


```
# this Makefile is used by ext/nokogiri/extconf.rb
# to enable a mini_portile2 recipe to build the gumbo parser
.PHONY: clean

override CFLAGS += -std=c99 -Wall

# allow the ENV var to override this
RANLIB ?= ranlib

gumbo_objs := $(patsubst %.c,%.o,$(wildcard *.c))

libgumbo.a: $(gumbo_objs)
        $(AR) $(ARFLAGS) $@ $^
        - ($(RANLIB) $@ || true) >/dev/null 2>&1

clean:
        rm -f $(gumbo_objs) libgumbo.a
```

I tried to create simple makefile


```
override CFLAGS += -g
```

same error


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2021)

www/rubygem-rails4
www/rubygem-rails5
www/rubygem-rails50
www/rubygem-rails52
www/rubygem-rails60
www/rubygem-rails61


----------

